# Mud flaps?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Has anyone bought and fitted mudflaps to the rear of their Bess? I'm thinking in terms of the wall of mudflaps effect across the whole of the rear. If so any recommendations?

Whilst I try and avoid motorways wherever possible I have had occasion to use them and during damp/wet weather the effect on the rear of my 795 with regards to the crud thrown up, is enormous. It was absolutely minging!

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our last van was a Bessacarr E530 and we had Fiat mud flaps fitted. They were a great success and, somewhere on the MHF site, I posted before and after photos to show just how effective they were.

Sorry, I only have limited wifi access at the moment and it would not do my BP any good if I tried to find the link !

G


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

When I got my Rapido it had a brush type curtain attached to the tow bar. I guess the original owner towed a car and wanted to protect it from spray.
I still have the curtain having changed the motorhome and I think it would make a good protector if fitted under the MH behind the rear wheels.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Grizzly said:


> Our last van was a Bessacarr E530 and we had Fiat mud flaps fitted. They were a great success and, somewhere on the MHF site, I posted before and after photos to show just how effective they were.
> 
> Sorry, I only have limited wifi access at the moment and it would not do my BP any good if I tried to find the link !
> 
> G


Do you have a make and part number I could have?

ta

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Brush curtain type is by far the best for full width, also less of a hit on the MPG, but std mudflaps front and rear will make a huge difference, esp on muddy back roads.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers

Iv ordered a set of rear Fiamma ones so we'll see how that helps

Graham


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I put some truck mudflaps on mine, bought from Thompsons who are a Lancashire based coach builder. They have been brilliant and we're just £20


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might get these for mine

Or this genuine front and rear set


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Right...I feel a bit of a berk but I went to fit my new mud-flaps today to find....that I already had some! ...and a fat lot of use they are as well (which, in my defence, is why I hadn't noticed them before  )

Anyhoo....plan B - a brush type skirt thingy. 

Has anyone on here actually fitted one themselves? Id welcome some input as to where to site it and what to fix it onto....

...or do I wait until my Service/MOT in March and get the nice chaps at the garage to worry about that  

Graham


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhoo....plan B - a brush type skirt thingy.
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't feel daft about buying mudflaps when you already have some fitted. my last van, a Burstner 747 had 2 sets fitted. The original ones obviously did no good and the former owner fitted another set. Even with 2 sets fitted I had a problem with a bit of rot in the bodywork on the underside of the back panel. The company who did the remedial work said this was quite common.

I would go with the brush type because I asked someone who had them fitted and he said they worked extremely well.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks - I will

The MH is in for its service and MOT in March so I'll get the garage to fit it as nit will be easier up on the ramps

Cheers again

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That doesn't look a very good position, you can see over the top of the tow bar so spray would find its way through.

The best place would be under the chassis, as close to the rear wheels as possible, but far enough away so they don't become trapped if reversing up a kerb etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't look a very good position, you can see over the top of the tow bar so spray would find its way through.
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm just amazed that right clicking your pic and pasting the url into my post actually worked  .


----------

